# record player repair



## dazelr (May 6, 2010)

does anyone know a place that repairs old record players in the houston area? 60s era im guessing.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

I would call Vinyl Edge or Record Exchange. Those guys have been around forever. Call Chuck At Vinyl Edge first. He'll lead you in the right direction. http://www.vinaledge.com/ http://www.soundexchangehouston.com/


----------



## mikeloveslife (Sep 28, 2012)

yep sound exchange can do it .........but whats wrong with it ? most of the time you can do it yourself.......its not that hard.


----------

